

Why Watsi Fundraises in Rounds as a Nonprofit - gracegarey
http://www.ssireview.org/blog/entry/why_fundraising_in_rounds_works

======
jc00ke
This approach was instrumental to our early success & the way we worked with
investors/donors. Chase and Grace worked so hard at raising our philanthropic
round but being a small team it took a huge chunk of time away from product,
operations, marketing, etc.

I hope other nonprofits can give this a try and have similar positive
experiences.

